# Mac Users Get Slap in Face with $100 TiVo ToGo



## Chris Klein (Jan 8, 2007)

I can't believe the news today. Why should one set of TiVo customers be treated differently than another? There are way more Windows than Mac users and could have easily helped absorb the cost of both platforms. We Mac users have patiently waited two years for our turn and they slap us right in the face? If it weren't for the Apple's QuickTime there would be no TiVo, and if it weren't for Apple's iPod no one would even want TiVo ToGo. Why aren't they offering a free deal or huge discounts to people who were TiVo subscribers when it came out for PC? I am now going to call my cable company and get information about their DVR systems, and stop recommending TiVo to my friends and family immediately.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm guessing something to do w/ licensing fees


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

TiVo.com shows the price of TiVotoGo Toast 8 as $69

http://customersupport.tivo.com/TiVoCollection/7EAEA45E-B602-4DA2-AF6C-9FF4033F15A3/ins_Content.html

" TiVoToGo for Mac (Roxio)
07-99-40 Search Reference Number

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We are excited to announce the much anticipated TiVoToGo for Mac! For full details, visit www.tivo.com/mactivotogo.

We've partnered with Roxio to enable TiVoToGo in Toast 8, available now! That's right, you can now transfer your favorite TiVo recordings to the Mac, watch them in a player, burn them to DVD, and convert them for playback on iPod, PSP, and other portable devices, all for a single one-time price of *$69*. "


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

The PC version isn't really free (you need to pay for or already have a bundled MPEG-2 codec, at least if you want to be legal in the US with respect to patent law), and to get the PC version to do everything this flavor does would involve buying DVD burning software and TiVo Desktop Plus. 

I wonder if Roxio could/would separate out the player and iPod transcode pieces of this as a separate product?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mac users are getting an all inclusive package which includes DVD bruning and MPEG4 transcoding. For PC users who want the same functionality from an "official" package they have to buy MyDVD for the DVD burning ($50) and TiVo Desktop Plus for MPEG4 transcoding ($25) so really Mac users aren't paying that much more then PC users for the same functionality, and from what I gather the Mac version is a little more integrated so you guys don't have to deal with codecs and incompatible players, etc...

Dan


----------



## macuser25 (Dec 24, 2006)

Agreed... it's all nicely integrated... plus has a much better player than that Windows Media Player crap that PC users have to slog through... I was just at Roxio's web site... you can pick it up for $89 and get the Glo remote ... that saves $60 according to that page. 

Click on the link on the home page that says Macworld Expo specials.


----------



## HydePark (Aug 3, 2005)

Anybody know how you transfer the programs off the Tivo to your MAC?


----------



## Robyn California (Jan 8, 2007)

but but but but BUT!

WE HAVE A FREE SOLUTION!

Look, the prob is that we waited too long and David Benesch, using MPG decoders publicly available, did it for us!

I even built him a shrine!

TiVo took too long and, while I'll be buying Toast 8 because I need it professionally, I'll be using TiVoDecode Manager and throwing David some ducats when I can. David took the road TiVo should have. If they wanted to do licensing, they should have worked directly with Apple to get a piece of the iTV market.

BTW: Not gonna go "there" about MPG2 encoding availability with QT...

No Links since I am a new user


----------



## Skinny Kid (Jun 30, 2003)

HydePark said:


> Anybody know how you transfer the programs off the Tivo to your MAC?


I am trying to figure it out right now. There is an option under "Extras" that says "Tivo Transfer" but when I click it, I get a message that says...

"Tivo Transfer" could not be opened because it could not be found.

I am on the phone (on hold) with roxio right now.

Does anyone have the TiVo $30 rebate form? I bought it before I knew about the $30 rebate. I can only get the $20 rebate form.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Per other posts, there is no GoBack functionality for TiVoToGo for Mac; at least, not yet.


----------



## iwbyte (Dec 2, 2002)

Robyn California said:


> WE HAVE A FREE SOLUTION!
> 
> Look, the prob is that we waited too long and David Benesch, using MPG decoders publicly available, did it for us!
> 
> No Links since I am a new user


You're talking about Tivo Decode Manager , I believe.

I've been using it to put tivo shows on an ipod and its great! I haven't tried DVD since i've got a HUMAX DVD-R tivo for that purpose.

Now I just need to figure out how to put them on my Treo 700p...


----------



## Skinny Kid (Jun 30, 2003)

Ok, so I have figured it out. You have to install Toast 8 then reboot. This is when I got the error while trying to launch Tivo Transfer. But I installed the newest version of TiVo desktop for mac on a whim. And then I launched Toast and clicked Tivo Transfer and Tivo2go prefrences pane comes up and asks me for my media key. 

That is all for now. I have to go home and try it. I will post back.


----------



## Skinny Kid (Jun 30, 2003)

iwbyte said:


> Now I just need to figure out how to put them on my Treo 700p...


Have you tried the sling box?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Skinny Kid said:


> Ok, so I have figured it out. You have to install Toast 8 then reboot. This is when I got the error while trying to launch Tivo Transfer. But I installed the newest version of TiVo desktop for mac on a whim. And then I launched Toast and clicked Tivo Transfer and Tivo2go prefrences pane comes up and asks me for my media key.


This sounds similar to the PC version of MyDVD. it has built in transfer functions, but it relies on the services supplied with TiVo Desktop to function.

Dan


----------



## Unix_Beard (Dec 22, 2003)

So you need two apps? This Roxio app and Tivo Desktop?

Also, is this just part of the standard Toast 8 or is it some special Tivo version?


----------



## briguymaine (Mar 17, 2004)

I'll probably buy Toast anyways, T2G will be a handy added feature but too little too late from the Tivo side of things. Free solution (donations pending ;-) from Benesch is the way to go for me.

There is very little holding me to the tivo right now.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Unix_Beard said:


> So you need two apps? This Roxio app and Tivo Desktop?
> 
> Also, is this just part of the standard Toast 8 or is it some special Tivo version?


Sounds like you need both apps to make it work. You need TiVo Desktop for Music, Photos and TiVoToComeBack so most users will be running both anyway.

I haven't tried it myself, but it sounds like it's built into Toast 8. No need for a special "TiVo enabled" version.

Dan


----------



## Unix_Beard (Dec 22, 2003)

briguymaine said:


> I'll probably buy Toast anyways, T2G will be a handy added feature but too little too late from the Tivo side of things. Free solution (donations pending ;-) from Benesch is the way to go for me.
> 
> There is very little holding me to the tivo right now.


The free solution doesn't allow one to burn DVDs without some sort of recoding though, right?


----------



## Skinny Kid (Jun 30, 2003)

Unix_Beard said:


> So you need two apps? This Roxio app and Tivo Desktop?
> 
> Also, is this just part of the standard Toast 8 or is it some special Tivo version?


I do not know if that is for sure. When I installed TiVo Desktop, it worked. Before that it did not. Roxio had no idea why I was getting the error I was getting.

Toast 8 comes with the TiVo Transfer software like it or not.


----------



## Unix_Beard (Dec 22, 2003)

Skinny Kid said:


> Toast 8 comes with the TiVo Transfer software like it or not.


Good. So I can have my work buy it for me.


----------



## Skinny Kid (Jun 30, 2003)

Unix_Beard said:


> Good. So I can have my work buy it for me.


Ha! LOL... I did the same thing.


----------



## chessplayer (Aug 18, 2004)

In fairness, it's not $100 just for TTG, as Toast is a very useful program. On the other hand, for those who don't care about DVD burning, it's annoying. I do care about DVD burning, and love the ability to make DVDs with the TiVo theme. But I already own Toast 6 and the upgrade discount is only $20.


----------



## Narf54321 (Mar 30, 2005)

Just to put things in perspective, when Tivo-To-Go first came out as a feature the only "official" way to burn off .tivo files to DVD is using the crappy and expensive Sonic MyDVD. AFAIK, it is still considered the only "official" method. So cruddy a method that _DirectShowDump _(on PC) and eventually _tivodecode _ were born, out of public necessity.

Manually, you can always use your web browser and download .tivo recordings via *https*://yourTivoIP and type in your MAK to get access. In fact, I believe it was indeed a Mac user who discovered this work-around.

These complaints seem eerily familiar when TTG first came out and all the PeeCee folks were griping about having to purchase Sonic MyDVD.


----------



## timg (May 12, 2004)

Narf54321 said:


> Just to put things in perspective, when Tivo-To-Go first came out as a feature the only "official" way to burn off .tivo files to DVD is using the crappy and expensive Sonic MyDVD. AFAIK, it is still considered the only "official" method. So cruddy a method that _DirectShowDump _(on PC) and eventually _tivodecode _ were born, out of public necessity.
> 
> Manually, you can always use your web browser and download .tivo recordings via *https*://yourTivoIP and type in your MAK to get access. In fact, I believe it was indeed a Mac user who discovered this work-around.
> 
> These complaints seem eerily familiar when TTG first came out and all the PeeCee folks were griping about having to purchase Sonic MyDVD.


Yes, but you only needed to buy something if you wanted to burn DVD's. If you simply wanted to take the shows with you on a laptop, it was free. That is still the case now for PC's, but not for Mac (officially). If you just want offline viewing, you still need to spend the $100 for a program you won't use.


----------



## nimbusthegreat (Mar 26, 2006)

my $.02 worth is this. roxio has let the audio community down on the mac time and time again. when was the last time we updated jam? what's my upgrade price since i always keep current with toast? 

so putting tivotogo in the hands of roxio is a mistake. especially when promising mac users that they weren't forgotten over and over again. i really hope the itv has dvr capabilities. if so, i'm making the jump.


----------



## Narf54321 (Mar 30, 2005)

timg said:


> Yes, but you only needed to buy something if you wanted to burn DVD's. If you simply wanted to take the shows with you on a laptop, it was free. That is still the case now for PC's, but not for Mac (officially). If you just want offline viewing, you still need to spend the $100 for a program you won't use.


Now wait a minute... My memory may be a bit rusty, but manually downloading the .tivo recording even to a PC doesn't suddenly make the video file particularly useful in that format.

I certainly can't recall any "laptop viewing" being available until awkward hacks like DirectShowDump were able to fix the wrapper of the .tivo file. A workaround, if you will. Mac users were obviously sore because it relied on Microsoft's DirectShow and specific .DLLs to work at all.

With *tivodecode* now available, Mac or PeeCee, so you shouldn't need to spend _any_ money on any program you won't use. But its not as clean and easy, so now Mac owners can buy overpriced tivo-enabled Toast, just like PC owners can buy overpriced tivo-enabled MyDVD.


----------



## eschasi (Dec 28, 2006)

I have posted on this topic before (see this thread) but will add an additional point:

Keeping your customers in the dark is bad enough, but lieing to them (in this case, by omission) is worse.

At no time during any of this did TiVo ever hint that there would be additional cost incurred.
At no time did TiVo ever hint that the basic functionality of watching and saving your shows on the Mac hard disk would be tied to other features which, bluntly, are already available free on the Mac.
TiVo knew both of these to be true from the day that they signed the contract with Roxio.
But they kept us in the dark. And IMHO they lied, fully knowing they were not going to live up to what was promised.

For shame.


----------



## timg (May 12, 2004)

Narf54321 said:


> Now wait a minute... My memory may be a bit rusty, but manually downloading the .tivo recording even to a PC doesn't suddenly make the video file particularly useful in that format.
> 
> I certainly can't recall any "laptop viewing" being available until awkward hacks like DirectShowDump were able to fix the wrapper of the .tivo file. A workaround, if you will. Mac users were obviously sore because it relied on Microsoft's DirectShow and specific .DLLs to work at all.
> 
> With *tivodecode* now available, Mac or PeeCee, so you shouldn't need to spend _any_ money on any program you won't use. But its not as clean and easy, so now Mac owners can buy overpriced tivo-enabled Toast, just like PC owners can buy overpriced tivo-enabled MyDVD.


Yes, your memory must be quite rusty.

If you have Tivo Desktop installed on your computer, there is no need to use DirectShowDump or anything of the type. You can directly view the downloaded .tivo file in Windows Media Player. No conversion required. No payments required.

As you say, tivodecode is available, but it is not something the average consumer would be able to use. Again, this is not required for PC users to view shows on their laptops (or any other computer). That functionality is available for free with the non-plus Tivo Desktop software for Windows.


----------



## eschasi (Dec 28, 2006)

And to add a couple more logs to the fire:

The TiVo web page about TiVoToGo lists three steps (I largely quote):
First, transfer recordings to your desktop or laptop.
Then, save recordings to your mobile device
Finally, burn recordings to a DVD
And if you follow the little asterisk-like , it leads you to the statement "DVD burning requires Sonic MyDVD or Toast 8 Titanium."

However, if you follow the link Mac OSX Users Start Here you'll find a page about TiVoToGo where it explicitly says "...includes only the features for playback of digital music and display of digital photos. It does not include the TiVoToGo functionality for encoding video for iPod, PSP or other portable devices. To convert Tivo playlists to portable video formats, use Roxio Toast 8.0 for Mac OS X (see below)."

Right.

<sarcasm>I think that first page needs to be corrected.</sarcasm>


----------



## lantzn (Jan 8, 2007)

timg said:


> Yes, but you only needed to buy something if you wanted to burn DVD's. If you simply wanted to take the shows with you on a laptop, it was free. That is still the case now for PC's, but not for Mac (officially). If you just want offline viewing, you still need to spend the $100 for a program you won't use.


Everyone keeps saying you need Toast to burn the Tivo video to DVD. I've been using TivoDecode Manager since version 1 and with the latest release of version 2 you can now choose the MPEG-4 QT files format with PPC Macs. I use to have to watch the MPEG-2 format with VLC because it didn't play in QT. Now the MPEG-4 plays in QT. This being the case and that Macs come with iDVD, couldn't one just drag the MPEG-4 video into iDVD and burn a DVD?

*TivoDecode Manager 2 + MPEG-4 + iDVD6 = FREE DVD*

I personally haven't tried it because I haven't needed a DVD of a Tivo show but I have made plenty of DVDs from other MPEG-4 files with iDVD. I'll try it when I get home.

p.s. For videos longer then 2 hours I set iDVD6 to it's dual layer setting and create a disc image instead of burn DVD. Then I use Popcorn (also a Roxio product) to compress the disc image to fit onto a single layer 4.7GB DVD. I also own Toast 6. Didn't they incorporate Popcorn features into Toast 7 also? Sounds like having all these features bundled into Toast 8 would be nice. I will have to get work to get me this upgrade also.


----------



## timg (May 12, 2004)

lantzn said:


> Everyone keeps saying you need Toast to burn the Tivo video to DVD.


The only official, Tivo Supported, method for burning to DVD is to buy Toast.

There are also unsupported methods on the PC that don't require you to by the Sonic software.


----------



## Dreimiller (Jun 11, 2001)

Skinny Kid said:


> Does anyone have the TiVo $30 rebate form? I bought it before I knew about the $30 rebate. I can only get the $20 rebate form.


$30 Rebate Form

$20 Rebate Form


----------



## jhwpbm (Feb 28, 2002)

lantzn said:


> Everyone keeps saying you need Toast to burn the Tivo video to DVD. I've been using TivoDecode Manager since version 1 and with the latest release of version 2 you can now choose the MPEG-4 QT files format with PPC Macs. I use to have to watch the MPEG-2 format with VLC because it didn't play in QT. Now the MPEG-4 plays in QT. This being the case and that Macs come with iDVD, couldn't one just drag the MPEG-4 video into iDVD and burn a DVD?
> 
> *TivoDecode Manager 2 + MPEG-4 + iDVD6 = FREE DVD*


Yes, this works just fine - only issue I've found is that iMovie HD effectively transcodes the MPEG-4 files to DV when it imports them, so your 1GB (1HR) TV show takes up 12+GB (!!) when imported into iMovieHD (for editing). Of course, you can delete it after you burn the DVD, but. . .

Haven't tried pulling the MPEG-4 file directly into iDVD - I wanted to cut out the commericals ;-)


----------



## JohnBrowning (Jul 15, 2004)

Dreimiller said:


> $30 Rebate Form
> 
> $20 Rebate Form


You also might want to visit http://roxio.com/someinvalidpage


----------



## nlsinger (Feb 8, 2006)

JohnBrowning said:


> You also might want to visit http://roxio.com/someinvalidpage


thanks!


----------



## Atomike (Jun 12, 2005)

> Why should one set of TiVo customers be treated differently than another?


Because one set of customers intentionally bought a crippleware computer that won't run MOST applications sold on the market today. If you want functionality, you would have bought a PC - not a pretty box. In every single forum I use, there are Mac users crying about this or that not being supported. The 3-D software forum I use is exactly the same way. Well guess what - duh. You knew this when you bought a Mac. All we can do is sit back and marvel - not at your stupidity, but your brazen, bold stupidity to be angry about YOUR OWN computer purchase.



> There are way more Windows than Mac users and could have easily helped absorb the cost of both platforms.


But why should PC users have to pay to support a niche market? Just because you like pretty boxes over functionality, you expect PC users to pull your weight? Mac users get what they deserve. If you Mac users want to be taken seriously, stop asking other people to pull your dead weight.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Atomike said:


> Because one set of customers intentionally bought a crippleware computer that won't run MOST applications sold on the market today. If you want functionality, you would have bought a PC - not a pretty box. In every single forum I use, there are Mac users crying about this or that not being supported. The 3-D software forum I use is exactly the same way. Well guess what - duh. You knew this when you bought a Mac. All we can do is sit back and marvel - not at your stupidity, but your brazen, bold stupidity to be angry about YOUR OWN computer purchase.
> 
> But why should PC users have to pay to support a niche market? Just because you like pretty boxes over functionality, you expect PC users to pull your weight? Mac users get what they deserve. If you Mac users want to be taken seriously, stop asking other people to pull your dead weight.


Ouch. What's so bad about wanting a pretty box? Image counts.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Chris Klein said:


> I If it weren't for the Apple's QuickTime there would be no TiVo, and if it weren't for Apple's iPod no one would even want TiVo ToGo.


Don't forget that Apple invented the toaster, the wheel and the downing rod.


----------



## patatrox (Nov 30, 2006)

nimbusthegreat said:


> my $.02 worth is this. roxio has let the audio community down on the mac time and time again. when was the last time we updated jam? what's my upgrade price since i always keep current with toast?
> 
> so putting tivotogo in the hands of roxio is a mistake. especially when promising mac users that they weren't forgotten over and over again. i really hope the itv has dvr capabilities. if so, i'm making the jump.


Have you looked at the Toast 8 features? We included the functionality of Jam in Toast 8 and more when it comes to audio.

- Normalization
- Crossfades/transitions
- Gain, ISRC/UPC
- Audio unit effects


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

Skinny Kid said:


> I am trying to figure it out right now. There is an option under "Extras" that says "Tivo Transfer" but when I click it, I get a message that says...
> 
> "Tivo Transfer" could not be opened because it could not be found.
> 
> I am on the phone (on hold) with roxio right now.


I got that too, but it worked fine the second time that I tried. I may have exited Toast before trying a second time. Did you get it going?


----------



## Skinny Kid (Jun 30, 2003)

Atomike said:


> Because one set of customers intentionally bought a crippleware computer that won't run MOST applications sold on the market today. If you want functionality, you would have bought a PC - not a pretty box.


Whoa dude... Sorry, but you do not know what you are talking about. I can run ANY APPLICATION I want (be it windows, linux, unix, mac).

Use a Mac for a month or so and then talk all the trash you want. Do not talk trash otherwise.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Atomike said:


> Because one set of customers intentionally bought a crippleware computer that won't run MOST applications sold on the market today. If you want functionality, you would have bought a PC - not a pretty box. In every single forum I use, there are Mac users crying about this or that not being supported. The 3-D software forum I use is exactly the same way. Well guess what - duh. You knew this when you bought a Mac. All we can do is sit back and marvel - not at your stupidity, but your brazen, bold stupidity to be angry about YOUR OWN computer purchase.
> 
> But why should PC users have to pay to support a niche market? Just because you like pretty boxes over functionality, you expect PC users to pull your weight? Mac users get what they deserve. If you Mac users want to be taken seriously, stop asking other people to pull your dead weight.


Look at this guy.


----------



## Atomike (Jun 12, 2005)

> Whoa dude... Sorry, but you do not know what you are talking about. I can run ANY APPLICATION I want (be it windows, linux, unix, mac).


I know all about it. And yet, Mac users continue to talk about Tivo not supporting them. Which is it? If Macs run everything just fine, then Tivo just wasted a whole lot of time putting out TivotoGo for the Mac. Hopefully Tivo is listening - and won't waste any more resources making Mac specific software in the future.

As for me using a Mac for a month - sorry. I have a job. And I like to play an occasional game. These require Windows - which is fine with me. 
If all I needed to do is surf the web and read e-mail, then I could use one for a month.


----------



## Skinny Kid (Jun 30, 2003)

Atomike said:


> I know all about it. And yet, Mac users continue to talk about Tivo not supporting them. Which is it? If Macs run everything just fine, then Tivo just wasted a whole lot of time putting out TivotoGo for the Mac. Hopefully Tivo is listening - and won't waste any more resources making Mac specific software in the future.
> 
> As for me using a Mac for a month - sorry. I have a job. And I like to play an occasional game. These require Windows - which is fine with me.
> If all I needed to do is surf the web and read e-mail, then I could use one for a month.


Um... You could run Windows if you wanted. This is the reason you will hear Mac users complaining... Because who in the world would want to run windows?

You have a job huh? Me too. I use a Mac at work. I have Windows XP installed in parallels for that, but only for two apps that I am fazing out. I had Windows installed on a different partition so I could play games, but since I have a job that requires me to work quite a bit. I do not have time for games. I have repartitioned and now have 40 more gigs on my mac os install.

You know all about it? So you have used a Mac for a month then?


----------



## derekcbart (Sep 2, 2005)

nimbusthegreat said:


> my $.02 worth is this. roxio has let the audio community down on the mac time and time again. when was the last time we updated jam?


I never used the separate Jam application, but from my reading of the spec sheet for v8 it looks like Jam is just part of Toast now and no longer a separate application.

I might be wrong, but that is how it read to me:

http://www.roxio.com/enu/products/toast/titanium/overview.html
"Superior Quality Audio CDs and DVDs.
Create great sounding audio CD mixes with features from Roxios Jam software - smooth DJ-style crossfades, sound enhancing Audio Unit filters, and automatic level adjustment. Now anyone can sound like a pro, even if they arent, with Toasts audio CDs and DVDs."


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Atomike said:


> If all I needed to do is surf the web and read e-mail, then I could use one for a month.


This assinine statement reveals your lack of qualification to even participate in this discussion.

I work daily on OS X developing enterprise-level applications. OS X beats Windows hands-down as a development machine for anything other than Windows-specific programs.

The only time I have to boot up Windows in Parallels is to test the app in that environment.

When I want to get real work done, I stick to OS X.


----------



## egoebel (Jan 27, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Mac users are getting an all inclusive package which includes DVD bruning and MPEG4 transcoding. For PC users who want the same functionality from an "official" package they have to buy MyDVD for the DVD burning ($50) and TiVo Desktop Plus for MPEG4 transcoding ($25) so really Mac users aren't paying that much more then PC users for the same functionality, and from what I gather the Mac version is a little more integrated so you guys don't have to deal with codecs and incompatible players, etc...
> 
> Dan


Except I don't want to burn CDs....I want to transfer to my IPOD and nothing more. Why should I pay have to pay for DVD burning?


----------



## derekcbart (Sep 2, 2005)

egoebel said:


> Except I don't want to burn CDs....I want to transfer to my IPOD and nothing more. Why should I pay have to pay for DVD burning?


You don't, if you use TiVoDecode Manager. It is free and has built in conversion to iPod/iTunes. You could even burn DVDs using TDM if you already had Toast 7.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Why do these threads always devolve into a Mac vs Windows debate? Obviously everyone has their own personal preference and nothing anyone can say on a message board is going to change anyone's mind.

The reason TiVo took so long to develop the Mac version of TTG is simple... Windows, like it or not, rules 95% of the market. That translates into less Mac users in need of the feature, and less qualified developers capable of writing the code needed for it to work on Mac. Based on the constantly running add for a Mac developer on TiVo's website I'm guessing that they have a hard time finding and/or keeping Mac developers on staff, and that's why they ultimately resorted to a partnership deal to fill the void.

Dan


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

egoebel said:


> Except I don't want to burn CDs....I want to transfer to my IPOD and nothing more. Why should I pay have to pay for DVD burning?


Because that's how Roxio chose to package it. Like derekcbart pointed out there are free alternatives if you're willing to seek them out.

Dan


----------



## egoebel (Jan 27, 2005)

Skinny Kid said:


> Um... You could run Windows if you wanted. This is the reason you will hear Mac users complaining... Because who in the world would want to run windows?
> 
> You have a job huh? Me too. I use a Mac at work. I have Windows XP installed in parallels for that, but only for two apps that I am fazing out. I had Windows installed on a different partition so I could play games, but since I have a job that requires me to work quite a bit. I do not have time for games. I have repartitioned and now have 40 more gigs on my mac os install.
> 
> You know all about it? So you have used a Mac for a month then?


Give him a break. There was probably a security update for WordPad or something yesterday, and he probably had to reboot a few times to install it. You'd be cranky too.


----------



## egoebel (Jan 27, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Because that's how Roxio chose to package it. Like derekcbart pointed out there are free alternatives if you're willing to seek them out.
> 
> Dan


I'm using a free alternative, (and I also bought TTG for Windows emulation). I was hoping for something better...like what was promised a long time ago.

I guess if that's "how Roxio decided chose to package it" than its awful nice of them to provide TIVO an opportunity for a press release.


----------



## egoebel (Jan 27, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Why do these threads always devolve into a Mac vs Windows debate? Obviously everyone has their own personal preference and nothing anyone can say on a message board is going to change anyone's mind.


That didn't stop someone from insulting Mac users.



> The reason TiVo took so long to develop the Mac version of TTG is simple... Windows, like it or not, rules 95% of the market. That translates into less Mac users in need of the feature, and less qualified developers capable of writing the code needed for it to work on Mac. Based on the constantly running add for a Mac developer on TiVo's website I'm guessing that they have a hard time finding and/or keeping Mac developers on staff, and that's why they ultimately resorted to a partnership deal to fill the void.
> Dan


Well gee, since Windows rules 95% of the market, than maybe promising complete support for the MAC was wrong. If they haven't promised it, people wouldn't be so pissed.

And if MAC support is such bad business, why even bother promising it?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've been around these froums for a long time and I can assure you that even if TiVo had never promised Mac support people would still be angry. 

As for why they should support Mac... While it is still a niche market, Mac users tend to be more media savy. So the Mac platform contains a concentrated traget audience for companies like TiVo who make media applications. Unfortunately, as I said above, Mac programmers are a lot harder to find. So while it might in their best interest to support Macs it might not be possible for them to find, and afford, a qualified programmer to do what they need. As I also said above TiVo has had an almost persistant ad for a Mac programmer on their website for the last 2 years, so they've obviously had trouble finding a Mac programmer to do what they need.

Dan


----------



## egoebel (Jan 27, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I've been around these froums for a long time and I can assure you that even if TiVo had never promised Mac support people would still be angry.


TIVO announced that they would support the Mac. They released a desktop that supports sharing music and photos (and videos if you are willing to set an undocumented parameter), while announcing support for TTG for middle 2006.

Now, in early 2007 Roxio releases support for TTG in their ~$70 DVD burning app.

That's not supporting the Mac. That's pretending to. Support for the Mac would mean maybe making us pay for the codecs to transfer from TTG to Ipod, and only maybe.

If TIVO had never mentioned support for the Mac, people would complain but, as the diplomats from Redmond put it above, we wouldn't have a leg to stand on.



> As for why they should support Mac... While it is still a niche market, Mac users tend to be more media savy. So the Mac platform contains a concentrated traget audience for companies like TiVo who make media applications. Unfortunately, as I said above, Mac programmers are a lot harder to find. So while it might in their best interest to support Macs it might not be possible for them to find, and afford, a qualified programmer to do what they need. As I also said above TiVo has had an almost persistant ad for a Mac programmer on their website for the last 2 years, so they've obviously had trouble finding a Mac programmer to do what they need.
> Dan


As someone who codes for Windows, Linux, and Solaris for a living (all from a MacBook) and dabbles in Mac coding for fun, I don't buy this.

For one thing, they produced a Desktop already that fits quite nicely into the MAC preferences pane. It was based on seeing this that I upgraded 2 DirecTIVOs to 2 Series 2 units this year when I switched to cable. Tivo managed to find someone to do some decent Mac work. I was expecting TTG to fit into this application.

Tivodecode (and a GUI Wrapper for it) was produced by enthusiasts in the period between when TIVO promised their app and when Roxio finally delivered something. Tivodecode is cross platform, which pretty much proves that even a Windows developer could have done the "hard part" for a Mac, especially since someone working for TIVO would have documentation and Windows code to work from.

And really...problems finding a Mac developer in San Jose???


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The difference between tivodecode and an official product is that tivodecode simply strips the encryption from the file. TiVo can't do that! They had to come up with some sort of solution that allows people to play .tivo files without first having to remove the encryption. QuickTime does not support MPEG2 well enough for them to use it, so they started looking at alternatives. At last years CES they showed a beta version running VCL as the media player. However for some reason that fell through. Perhaps the license for VCL was going to force them to release too much source code. Or perhaps they were concerned that the MPEG2 support in VCL is not licensensed and as such is technically illegal. Whatever the case they needed to find a legal solution for playing .tivo files on the Mac that did not require the complete removal of their encryption. Apparently they came to the decision to partner with Roxio for the project, and Roxio decided that if they were going to put in the effort then they were going to make it part of an all inclusive package which costs $70.

One thing you can't argue is that when it comes to multimedia programming Microsoft made it a heck of a lot easier for developers with DirectShow then the Apple equivelent in QuickTime.

Dan


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

egoebel said:


> Except I don't want to burn CDs....I want to transfer to my IPOD and nothing more. Why should I pay have to pay for DVD burning?


You might be happy to know that TiVo Desktop doesn't work on my PC so I've resorted to a third-party solution (Galleon). See, we PC users are shafted too!


----------



## byrdmanlk (Dec 8, 2006)

I am with the Guy that Started this PC Version is FREE Mac Version Should be Free.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Why do these threads always devolve into a Mac vs Windows debate? Obviously everyone has their own personal preference and nothing anyone can say on a message board is going to change anyone's mind.


Because for some reason non-Mac users feel the need to thread-crap. Don't know why.


----------



## egoebel (Jan 27, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> The difference between tivodecode and an official product is that tivodecode simply strips the encryption from the file. TiVo can't do that! They had to come up with some sort of solution that allows people to play .tivo files without first having to remove the encryption. QuickTime does not support MPEG2 well enough for them to use it, so they started looking at alternatives.


But they did figure out a way to get their content into Quicktime on Windows.....otherwise TTG couldn't support iTunes and the Ipod.



> One thing you can't argue is that when it comes to multimedia programming Microsoft made it a heck of a lot easier for developers with DirectShow then the Apple equivelent in QuickTime.
> Dan


True, but I don't think its relevant.


----------



## egoebel (Jan 27, 2005)

bootedbear said:


> Because for some reason non-Mac users feel the need to thread-crap. Don't know why.


Great point! And I love how you set such a fine example while making it. I bet you spend a lot of time debating people on the Internet.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

egoebel said:


> But they did figure out a way to get their content into Quicktime on Windows.....otherwise TTG couldn't support iTunes and the Ipod.


Actually they don't. The Plus upgrade of TiVo Desktop uses a collection of DirectShow filters from Main Concept to convert .tivo files to to MPEG-4 format. It doesn't integrate with iTunes or QuickTime in anyway. In fact if you need to copy the files to an iPod you have to manually add them to your iTunes account first.

The Mac version sounds a lot slicker and a lot more integrated.

Dan


----------



## egoebel (Jan 27, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Actually they don't. The Plus upgrade of TiVo Desktop uses a collection of DirectShow filters from Main Concept to convert .tivo files to to MPEG-4 format. It doesn't integrate with iTunes or QuickTime in anyway. In fact if you need to copy the files to an iPod you have to manually add them to your iTunes account first.
> 
> The Mac version sounds a lot slicker and a lot more integrated.
> 
> Dan


Wow. I'm using the Windows Plus version to create the files, and then I have to manually add it to Itunes on my Mac from the VMs shared folder.....I had no idea this step was still required on Windows also. (Apple has COM support for ITunes....it seems like adding a file with it wouldn't be that hard. It's a cinch with AppleScript on the Mac.) I guess don't feel so bad now about Mac support if Windows support is that incomplete too.

I'm rereading your post and I think I missed the point.



> The difference between tivodecode and an official product is that tivodecode simply strips the encryption from the file. TiVo can't do that! They had to come up with some sort of solution that allows people to play .tivo files without first having to remove the encryption.


Uh. Why? Why not simply support the creation of mp4s for iTunes and Quicktime? Hell, they could even add their own DRM.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

egoebel said:


> Great point! And I love how you set such a fine example while making it.


Explain to me how my post is thread-crapping. A question was asked, and I answered with my view.

I don't know why, but some people who clearly know nothing about Macs or OS X seem compelled to join Mac discussions and say riduculous things like "Macs are only good for surfing and email".

The Sour Grapes Syndrome could be one explanation.


----------



## jtkohl (Feb 7, 2004)

jhwpbm said:


> Yes, this works just fine - only issue I've found is that iMovie HD effectively transcodes the MPEG-4 files to DV when it imports them, so your 1GB (1HR) TV show takes up 12+GB (!!) when imported into iMovieHD (for editing). Of course, you can delete it after you burn the DVD, but. . .
> 
> Haven't tried pulling the MPEG-4 file directly into iDVD - I wanted to cut out the commericals ;-)


For me (iMovie HD 6, iDVD 6), no transcoding needed. Just choose an MP4 project when starting iMovie, and drop the .mp4 file that TiVoDecode Manager creates.
It's a bother to remove the commercials, though, and the .mp4 transcoding significantly increased the transfer time for me, so I have used Sizzle (found recently from www.versiontracker.com) to directly take the .mpg files and create a DVD. Not as slick as iDVD, but not as much work for me either.
(Sizzle has to take time to do something to the .mpg file, I think it pulls it apart and then reassembles it into a DVD VOB file.)


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

Atomike said:


> I know all about it. And yet, Mac users continue to talk about Tivo not supporting them. Which is it? If Macs run everything just fine, then Tivo just wasted a whole lot of time putting out TivotoGo for the Mac. Hopefully Tivo is listening - and won't waste any more resources making Mac specific software in the future.
> 
> As for me using a Mac for a month - sorry. I have a job. And I like to play an occasional game. These require Windows - which is fine with me.
> If all I needed to do is surf the web and read e-mail, then I could use one for a month.


I'm an engineer and I use a Macbook Pro for work. I do nearly all my normal work in OS X and only rarely do I have to boot windows or fire up the virtual machine.

I believe PC Magazine rated the 15" Macbook Pro as one of their top laptops (to run Windows).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

egoebel said:


> Uh. Why? Why not simply support the creation of mp4s for iTunes and Quicktime? Hell, they could even add their own DRM.


The only thing that's free on the windows version is playback. That has nothing to do with mp4 creation. .tivo files are MPEG2 encoded with propritary encryption applied to them at encode time on the TiVo itself. The way it works on the PC is TiVo designed a special DirectShow filter which decrypts the data and outputs a standard MPEG2 program stream. WMP, or whatever DirectShow app you open i in, then intellengently connects that to the proper filters required for playback.

To get the same functionality on the Mac they had to resort to a 3rd party player as QuickTime's MPEG2 support is horrible and most of the time wont even play TiVo encoded files properly. As I said the tried using VCL, which is an open source player, but for some reason that didn't pan out and they went with Roxio instead.

As for the functionality you're talking about... I'm pretty sure that MPEG4 encoding isn't free on the Mac either. Doesn't it require QuickTime Pro? Wich is what, $30? Just like the TiVo Plus package on the PC. So no matter what it would have cost money to get this feature if you were starting with a fresh PC.

Dan


----------



## timg (May 12, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> The only thing that's free on the windows version is playback. That has nothing to do with mp4 creation. .tivo files are MPEG2 encoded with propritary encryption applied to them at encode time on the TiVo itself. The way it works on the PC is TiVo designed a special DirectShow filter which decrypts the data and outputs a standard MPEG2 program stream. WMP, or whatever DirectShow app you open i in, then intellengently connects that to the proper filters required for playback.
> 
> To get the same functionality on the Mac they had to resort to a 3rd party player as QuickTime's MPEG2 support is horrible and most of the time wont even play TiVo encoded files properly. As I said the tried using VCL, which is an open source player, but for some reason that didn't pan out and they went with Roxio instead.
> 
> ...


I'd love free playback on the Mac. I don't want to burn DVD's and I don't have an iPod. So, $100 is a bit steep to enable playback on my computer.

As for mpeg4 creation, I am pretty sure it does not require quicktime pro. Quicktime pro may give you more options though. I believe iTunes will transcode into mpeg4 or h.264 for use on an iPod without quicktime pro.

By the way, the open source media player that Tivo was originally using is VLC not VCL.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

For those people who only want playback, I agree this is a bum deal. However Roxio had make money for their effort, so they bundled it with the other functions.

Dan


----------



## Latexblade (Dec 2, 2006)

Skinny Kid said:


> I am trying to figure it out right now. There is an option under "Extras" that says "Tivo Transfer" but when I click it, I get a message that says...
> 
> "Tivo Transfer" could not be opened because it could not be found.
> 
> ...


----------



## rczig (Mar 25, 2006)

Toast 8 may indeed be a simpler, more refined way to transfer shows and burn to DVD than the 'official Windows' TivoDesktop/Sonic MyDVD package. However, as I understand it, the Mac package (for $100.00) DOESN'T include any way to EDIT OUT COMMERCIALS before burning to DVD or transferring to your iPod! So, although it is simpler, it costs more and has LESS functionality!


----------



## leon999 (May 21, 2005)

Latexblade said:


> Skinny Kid said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying to figure it out right now. There is an option under "Extras" that says "Tivo Transfer" but when I click it, I get a message that says...
> ...


----------



## Skinny Kid (Jun 30, 2003)

Latexblade said:


> Skinny Kid said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying to figure it out right now. There is an option under "Extras" that says "Tivo Transfer" but when I click it, I get a message that says...
> ...


----------



## patdaddy (May 28, 2005)

Tivo Transfer is a seperate app that runs alongside Toast. Do a search on your computer for it and then drop it on your menu bar for easy access. Took me a while to figure it out as well.

How is Apple responding to the fact that people can now download tv shows to their IPOD using the new Toast 8 without paying 1.99 for each one? And what are the legal ramifications? Just curious. I downloaded a movie from my series 2 to my mac via wireless Lynksys router. It was a 2 hour movie and it took 1.5 hours or less. Not bad in my opinion. I even kicked off two more movies the following day and they were ready for export when I got home. So far, this is exactly what I have been waiting over 2 years for. I for one am glad Tivo teamed up with Roxio to bring us this. The new Toast 8 is awesome as well. Good job Tivo and Thanks!


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

There are also a few apps within the Toast application itself:
Add to iPhoto
DivX Helper
Roxio Restore
Slideshow
*Toast Video Player*
 Right-click on Toast 8 Titanium.app and select "Show Package Contents" to get inside the application. The app's are in _Toast Titanium.app/Contents/Resources/_.

You can create aliases (shortcuts) for these app's by right-clicking one and selecting "Open Enclosing Folder". Go into that Enclosing Folder, right-click the app, select "Make Alias", and drag the alias to wherever you'd like.

This way you can easily use the Toast Video Player for mpegs and whatnot.


----------



## pdxkevin (Apr 8, 2006)

timg said:


> The only official, Tivo Supported, method for burning to DVD is to buy Toast.
> 
> There are also unsupported methods on the PC that don't require you to by the Sonic software.


"TiVo Supported": ha ha ha ha ha ho ho ho heh he he ROFL! LOL! LMNOP


----------



## timg (May 12, 2004)

pdxkevin said:


> "TiVo Supported": ha ha ha ha ha ho ho ho heh he he ROFL! LOL! LMNOP


LMNOP?

Lasix, Morphine, Nitrates, Oxygen, Posture?


----------



## pdxkevin (Apr 8, 2006)

Atomike said:


> Because one set of customers intentionally bought a crippleware computer that won't run MOST applications sold on the market today. If you want functionality, you would have bought a PC - not a pretty box. In every single forum I use, there are Mac users crying about this or that not being supported. The 3-D software forum I use is exactly the same way. Well guess what - duh. You knew this when you bought a Mac. All we can do is sit back and marvel - not at your stupidity, but your brazen, bold stupidity to be angry about YOUR OWN computer purchase.
> 
> But why should PC users have to pay to support a niche market? Just because you like pretty boxes over functionality, you expect PC users to pull your weight? Mac users get what they deserve. If you Mac users want to be taken seriously, stop asking other people to pull your dead weight.


How long have you hated your job and your life? What has happened to make you so bitter and disillusioned?

I worked for a major internet security company for years and could not believe all of the holes and vulnerabilites in Windows. The amount of Windows viruses, worms, trojans, and other malicious code now exceeds 20,000. My friends who have windows machines are plagued with spyware problems, blue screens of death, constant crashes, and many other recurring problems.

After previous work PCs crashed and left me completely paralyzed two separate times before major deadlines, I learned my lesson. I purchased a Powerbook three years ago, and will never go back. I can do as much, if not more, on my Mac than my Windows associates. It's much more secure, user friendly, and efficient than any PC I've owned or used.

So for those Windows users: Your ignorant, vile spewing really has no credence here if you have NOT used a Mac.

Now regarding the whole ridiculous TiVo thing: TiVo has lied to us time and time again. Period. It's a matter of setting expectations and failing on the delivery.


----------



## homertime (Mar 25, 2006)

As a Toast 8 buyer, I just wanted to say it's about time I have TivoToGo.

For $69.99 ($10 instant savings, and a previous Toast 6 subscription), I think I got my money's worth with Toast 8 which had significant enhancements to Toast 6.

TivoToGo includes the Pay for software for PC users - Tivo to iPod or Tivo to PSP. This allows you to put your tivo file in m4v or mp4 format. There are restrictions on screen size, which is a downfall, but it's great nonetheless.

I'd suggest anyone with $70 to spare to go for it.


----------



## rczig (Mar 25, 2006)

Atomike said:


> Because one set of customers intentionally bought a crippleware computer that won't run MOST applications sold on the market today. If you want functionality, you would have bought a PC - not a pretty box. In every single forum I use, there are Mac users crying about this or that not being supported. The 3-D software forum I use is exactly the same way. Well guess what - duh. You knew this when you bought a Mac. All we can do is sit back and marvel - not at your stupidity, but your brazen, bold stupidity to be angry about YOUR OWN computer purchase.
> 
> But why should PC users have to pay to support a niche market? Just because you like pretty boxes over functionality, you expect PC users to pull your weight? Mac users get what they deserve. If you Mac users want to be taken seriously, stop asking other people to pull your dead weight.


Has this person ever used a Mac? Would he say the same things about Unix (the underpinnings of OSX) or Linux? For that matter, would he say the same thing about the Zune, the Archos, or (insert your favorite non-iPod MP3 player here)? ANY MP3 player except the iPod is a 'niche market' and shouldn't expect support for video/music support in the larger marketplace, right?

OSX is open-standards based (unlike Windows), is MUCH more secure, and there are professional applications out there for ANY purpose which rival (or often exceed) the quality of their Windows counterparts. Except for games, where the PC wins hands-down, but in most PROFESSIONAL creative fields the Mac is the dominant player AND the better platform.

Most definitely it is NOT a 'niche market', unlike the Tivo which IS 'niche'.

For what purpose do Mac-haters flame otherwise useful threads? I use and own BOTH Macs and PCs, but when I was building my PC I encountered the same thing from the 'Intel versus AMD' crowd! Someone would inevitably flame a thread with 'Intels are s--t' or 'AMD sucks rocks' or something equally useless- don't people have something better to do?


----------



## rczig (Mar 25, 2006)

Anyway, back on topic. . .

Does anyone have an 'officially supported way' of editing out the commercials prior to burning a DVD or converting to iPod-compatible format? I mean, Toast is WAY BETTER than MyDVD, but at least MyDVD has rudimentary editing features. . .

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## variant2 (Jan 11, 2007)

homertime said:


> As a Toast 8 buyer, I just wanted to say it's about time I have TivoToGo.
> 
> For $69.99 ($10 instant savings, and a previous Toast 6 subscription), I think I got my money's worth with Toast 8 which had significant enhancements to Toast 6.
> 
> ...


What restrictions?


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

variant2 said:


> What restrictions?


variant2, could you tell us the context of that screen shot?


----------



## variant2 (Jan 11, 2007)

bootedbear said:


> variant2, could you tell us the context of that screen shot?


That's what you get when you modify the plist for com.roxio.toast

change the 'tivo export mode' from '0' to '1' -- save and restart Toast.

I use the Pref Setter app to modify the .plist

I had a feeling that Toast had an easy way to get to a higher resolution export since Apple Itunes support 640x480 for their movies. I didn't expect to get that many more options when I enabled the setting.

Enjoy,
V2


----------



## Skinny Kid (Jun 30, 2003)

I have looked for the tivo expert mode option and do not see it. Are you saying you created an option for it?


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

Doesn't appear to exist until you've actually exported something, but you can create the setting by typing the following into a terminal window:


```
defaults write com.roxio.Toast "tivo export mode" -integer 1
```


----------



## DrRalph1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Once you import Tivo recorded programs onto the Mac, can you edit the material in a program like iMovie before burning it to a DVD?


----------



## Slydude (Oct 29, 2006)

You might want to check out a program called http://www.squared5.com/ MPEG Streamclip. It's really easy to use and can edit MPEG files if you have QuickTime's MPEG Playback Component installed. I have opened some rather large files with it even with only 512 MB of RAM installed.


----------



## NorCalLights (Jan 16, 2007)

So... can the TivoToGo application bundled with Toast 8 automatically download and convert programs from my TiVo? I'd love it to auto download The Daily Show every night and add it to my iTunes so I can watch it on my iPod on the subway in the morning... anyone know if this is possible?
Thanks...


----------



## derekcbart (Sep 2, 2005)

NorCalLights said:


> So... can the TivoToGo application bundled with Toast 8 automatically download and convert programs from my TiVo? I'd love it to auto download The Daily Show every night and add it to my iTunes so I can watch it on my iPod on the subway in the morning... anyone know if this is possible?
> Thanks...


I haven't tried to do this yet, but TiVo Transfer (the Toast 8 app) does have an Auto-Transfer setting.


----------



## macrob (Mar 3, 2005)

variant2 said:


> That's what you get when you modify the plist for com.roxio.toast
> 
> change the 'tivo export mode' from '0' to '1' -- save and restart Toast.
> 
> ...


I did not modify anything, and my list also includes windows media.


----------



## macuser25 (Dec 24, 2006)

Interesting... I've been doing this and it's been working well for me...

1) Transfer shows over and make a DVD
2) Instead of burning, choose Save As Disc Image from the File menu
3) When finished, control-click on the image file and choose Mount It
4) Switch the Toast Media Browser window to DVD and you can see all your TV shows
5) Drag the individual shows from the Media Browser into the Toast window
6) Now click Export - you see all the export types


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

Were you exporting a still-encrypted .tivo file? 

In any case, you may see extra formats in that popup depending on the set of QuickTime export components you have installed on your machine. If you have Windows Media there, you might have something like the Flip4Mac codecs installed.


----------



## macrob (Mar 3, 2005)

My fault, I must have grabbed one of the movies that I downloaded with tivo decode manager.
When I use one that I got with Tivo Transfer, I get the short list.

Yes I do have Flip4Mac installed.


----------



## yelocab (Jan 17, 2007)

I actually am GLAD that Roxio is handling the TiVo-to-go feature on the Mac side. They have been developing Mac software for a while, and Toast is a great product.

I would have hated to see what kind of crappy software a non-Mac developer would have come up for TTG for the Mac. 

Yes, I am angry that it took TiVo over a year (since they announced Mac support) for them to get something out, even though others have been able to hack decoders.

I have Toast 8 on order, so I can't comment on it, but I have used all the other ways of getting TiVo recordings on my Mac (TiVo-to-go on PC with DirectShow Dump, Galleon on Mac then decode with PC/DSD via a shared HD then burn with Toast, TiVo DecodeManager, etc., even DL via the web interface (which only saves it with the program name-no details). They were all a little bit of a pain. Recently I keep having problems--'Too many downloads in progress', even though I am only downloading with one program, so I am anxious to get Toast 8 and remove all the other tools.

Yes, Toast 8 is $100 ($78 on Amazon), but I have used Toast for so long for backing up files, burning DVDs, etc., and I was planning on finally buying a legal copy of it anyway. So TiVo-To-Go is just an added feature that I am happy to get.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

yelocab said:


> Recently I keep having problems--'Too many downloads in progress', even though I am only downloading with one program, so I am anxious to get Toast 8 and remove all the other tools.


That's actually a problem with your TiVo. You need to reboot it or you're going to get the same error with Toast.

Dan


----------



## briguymaine (Mar 17, 2004)

yelocab said:


> I was planning on finally buying a legal copy of it anyway.


We got a confession! Move in, we've got a confession...


----------



## derekcbart (Sep 2, 2005)

I just used the Toast TTG and it worked great. Much faster and more efficient than I expected. Encoding to burn to DVD takes the same amount of time, but at least it can recognize the .tivo file and I don't have to convert to .mpg. Also, the TiVo playback app worked nicely too.


----------



## IPbUnSJ5njOL (Feb 19, 2005)

The Toast Playback is from El Gato. If we upgrade to the real EyeTV can we use it to EDIT COMMERCIALS out before burning?

Anyone know?


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

the Roxio rep I spoke to at MacWorld last week said there was a way to edit the video (remove commercials) though they weren't bragging about it... she was kinda vague about it, so I don't know exactly what she meant...


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

IPbUnSJ5njOL said:


> The Toast Playback is from El Gato. If we upgrade to the real EyeTV can we use it to EDIT COMMERCIALS out before burning?
> 
> Anyone know?


I have both Toast and EyeTV. The only thing that I tried was playing a .TiVo file with EyeTV and it didn't work. I'm willing to muck around with things if you have any ideas.


----------



## patatrox (Nov 30, 2006)

IPbUnSJ5njOL said:


> The Toast Playback is from El Gato. If we upgrade to the real EyeTV can we use it to EDIT COMMERCIALS out before burning?
> 
> Anyone know?


Unfortunately not.


----------



## cnsayre (Feb 27, 2003)

Just chirping in here, pretty much because I thought this thread was the best place for it:

Without doing the terminal "hack" to enable the exporting preferences, if you simply import multiple shows into Toast 8, and then "export" them, all but the first show exported will be at the full 640 x 480 size.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

TydalForce said:


> the Roxio rep I spoke to at MacWorld last week said there was a way to edit the video (remove commercials) though they weren't bragging about it... she was kinda vague about it, so I don't know exactly what she meant...


Anyone with a follow up to this. I'm looking for a solution to edit commercials as well


----------



## Morris Herman (Feb 25, 2003)

I want to thank the person who posted the Tivo Decode Manager link. I downloaded the software, connected to my Tivo, chose the MPEG-4 option and after a while I had a file that I played in iTunes with QuickTime and burned a DVD. 

That is one impressive work that brings together different pieces of software in the public domain and gives you TivoToGo without having to pay Tivo's price with Toast. 

If you have an Intel Mac and you don't want to buy Toast, why would you not use Tivo Decode Manager.


----------



## iwbyte (Dec 2, 2002)

Morris Herman said:


> If you have an Intel Mac and you don't want to buy Toast, why would you not use Tivo Decode Manager.


Just so that nobody is scared off - I have a PowerMac G5 from 2004 and I run TDM all the time - I love the 'auto download and save to ipod' preference - works great!

There's probably another thread for this, but how do I put a d/l show back on my mac available for my tivo to view (for archiving off-tivo, in other words)


----------



## double_d (Jul 31, 2006)

well, being a semi switcher to apple myself, the $100 you speak of is a drop in the bucket on the price of using apple, I have bought three versions of OS X so far, seems as though the apple community is okay with paying for a new OS every year, all the while ripping on Microsoft for not updating windows, I have run XP since the day it cam out and have upgraded and rebuilt a few different machines and still run the original license of XP I bought.... where as my 17" powerbook I have kept the same hardware and keep re-buying OS's for it...lol.. so $100 to ge some cool functionality from it is a small price to pay..

DD


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Microsoft is not giving out Vista for free to XP users, are they? Why would you expect Apple to?

Apple _does_ upgrade the OS for free, and quite often, via Software Update. Major releases, such as Tiger to Leopard, just as XP to Vista, are not free.


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

Apple offers major updates every two or three years and they cost about $130. Compared to Microsoft which releases a full OS update about every 3-5 years and the cost is way up there. How much is an upgrade version of Vista Ultimate? $300?


----------



## jhwpbm (Feb 28, 2002)

gtrogue said:


> Apple offers major updates every two or three years and they cost about $130. Compared to Microsoft which releases a full OS update about every 3-5 years and the cost is way up there. How much is an upgrade version of Vista Ultimate? $300?


So it's basically the same cost, right? You can pay $130 every two years (or so) or $300 every five years (or so). Neither one has a distinct advantage in the cost category.

I prefer Apple's model (smaller, incremental upgrades more frequently), but the Windows (radical changes less frequently) work for many - particularly home users who will typically buy a new computer every few years and just get the new OS at that point.


----------

